
Galileo’s attempt to outsmart the Catholic Church - sirteno
https://qz.com/1399588/galileos-newly-discovered-letter-shows-his-attempt-to-outsmart-the-inquisition/
======
nyc111
> Galileo had invented a powerful telescope

Galileo did not invent the telescope and his telescope was not powerful. His
inovation was in the places he chose to look and the way he interpreted what
he saw.

------
nyc111
> the heliocentric model of the solar system, according to which the Earth and
> other planets rotate around the Sun.

The planets do not rotate around the sun. The planets revolve around the sun.

------
nyc111
> Here’s where our boy Galileo gets deliciously sneaky,

"Our boy Galileo"?? What kind of language is this? Is she trying to be funny?
She should try to get her facts right first.

